# Help! How do I post pictures?



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

Please, can someone help me to post pictures? I'm a total moron when it comes to the computer. I have a Mac Book, if that's a suitable excuse...I dislike it immensely.
I'm trying to help a buddy sell his SBA. I've got some pics through email. I'd like to include these pics in the post of the For Sale forum. I need really simple instructions. Thanks.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

You can either (1) attach them or (2)host them on another website and embed them in your post


Underneath the text box you use for writing a post, click on "Go Advanced". There see more options and click on "manage attachments". You then get to browse for the images on your computer and upload them so they appear in your post.
Host them on another site: find the URL of the image by right clicking on it in your browser window, then save to your clipboard. Click on the image icon above







and paste in the URL.


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, Pete! I'll try No. 1. As for No.2, what's a URL? Clipboard? Paste? Told you, I'm a complete moron, computer-wise.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

sandy cameron said:


> Thanks, Pete! I'll try No. 1. As for No.2, what's a URL? Clipboard? Paste? Told you, I'm a complete moron, computer-wise.


Yres, number 1 is easier, but the images are not displayed fully, they are shown as smaller thumbnails which go full size when clicked. But they still get the horn sold.


----------



## Rondalo (Mar 26, 2011)

sandy cameron said:


> Thanks, Pete! I'll try No. 1. As for No.2, what's a URL? Clipboard? Paste? Told you, I'm a complete moron, computer-wise.


URL - the text you type in at the top of your browser to get to a web page. When you browse to a new web page, this text gets updated. (often, but not always). This shows the 'addres' of the page you're looking at.

Clipboard - modern computers have a feature to copy text from one location to another. First you mark the text you want to copy by holding down the mouse button while moving across the text. (there are also other ways to do this, some are easier) then you 'copy' the text by holding down the 'Ctrl' key and pressing the letter 'C'. (for Copy. this works in Windows, I'm not sure about the Mac.) where is the text now? it's saved in a temporay location called the 'clipboard'.

Paste - one you have something on the clipboard that you want to place somewhere else, click on the spot you want to place it, then hold down the 'Ctrl' key while pressing the letter 'P' (for Paste. again, this is for Windows and there are other ways to accomplish the same thing.) after you do this, the text you copied to the clipboard will appear where you had selected with the mouse.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Rondalo said:


> then you 'copy' the text by holding down the 'Ctrl' key and pressing the letter 'C'. (for Copy. this works in Windows, I'm not sure about the Mac.)


On a Mac it's the "CMD" key (used to have an Apple on it so was sometimes referred to as the Apple Key)










Actually in some browsers it may be possible to upload an image from your computer using the http://forum.saxontheweb.net/images/editor/insertimage.png image icon, though I think it may not work in the current SOTW version of the forum software. I know it doesn't work with Safari in this version, but it might work with Firefox. It does work with later versions of vBulletin.


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

My pics don't upload in my post.
Can you be more specific Pete?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

saxphil said:


> My pics don't upload in my post.
> Can you be more specific Pete?


OK, I'll try it now:


Click on _Go advanced_
Click on _manage attachments_
Click on_ Add Files_
Click on _Choose file_
Browse to the image on your computer
Click on it and then click on _choose_
Then click on _upload_
Click on_ Insert Inline_ or _done_. (_Insert inline_ places the image at a certain position in the text, _Done_ just adds it at the end, I think)

It sounds more of a palaver than it is.


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

Pete, where is the "choose file" on option 1?


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

Boy, did I open a can of worms!


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

OK. Just to show how confused this Mac piece can make me, I followed Pat's advice. First, click "go advanced". Sorry Pat. There is no "go advanced" on my screen. When I go to "manage attachments", I again get nowhere, as nothing will work, as instructions, (as I read them) are followed. Of course, it's very tedious, going from one screen back to another in order to follow your instructions.


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

In option 1, I can upload pics from my computer, but when I press the upload button, they will not upload to sotw.
Do I have to compress them somehow?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

saxphil said:


> In option 1, I can upload pics from my computer, but when I press the upload button, they will not upload to sotw.
> Do I have to compress them somehow?


Did you verify that your image is under the maximum filesize, width and maximum height according to the filetype you are trying to insert?

*For example:* if you have a jpeg image _(jpeg is a Mac format if memory serves me well -- jpg is a PC image format)_ the maximum filesize is 195.3 KB and the image must not exceed 720 dpi _(that's Dot Per Inch)_ width and 800 dpi height.

When you click on the Manage Attachment button, a pop-up window should open. If you scroll down inside that window a little, you get a list of all accepted attachment formats with the maximum filesize, width and height.


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

Kim, I assume that my pics are too large.
How do I make them smaller?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

With a photo editing software -- I have always used Photoshop but that's probably too complicated for someone who doesn't know how to make pics smaller to begin with -- There must be a photo editing software that came with your digital camera or your printer. Check the installation disk.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

kcp said:


> There must be a photo editing software that came with your digital camera or your printer. Check the installation disk.


You are right, I think most digital cameras have something like that. The OP has a Macbook, so iPhoto is an ideal application for both cropping , resizing and compressing.

There are three main things you can do withy images:

Cropping : makes the image smaller by cutting out stuff round the outside

Resizing: resizes the dimensions of the image

Compressing: Usually when saving as a jpg (or "exporting/sharing" depending on the software) you are given a option to use different jpeg quality (e.g. low , medium, high, maximum). This affects the actual size of the file in byes/megabytes whatever, ie how much space it takes up on your hard drive, without changing the actual dimensions.

It's best to experiment as it can depend on the actual images, some images you can save to low or medium and they still look fine, others you need to high or maximum to retain reasonable quality.

Note, all of the above reduce the file size, cropping and resizing reduce without affecting quality, compression reduces without affecting size.

BTW, there is also a baby version of Photoshop - Photoshop Elements - which can be useful.


----------



## Mark Fleming (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been through the above process many times and can't load pictures. Months ago, I deleted a bunch of pictures, all except one last picture that I could not delete. I still have that one picture, but I can't drag that picture over to post it. I can't add any new pictures. It's as though my picture area is locked. Is there any way to reset something so that I can post pictures again?

Mark


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Mark, the picture you can't delete was submitted as part of a Marketplace ad - It's normal that you can't delete it yourself - For obvious reason people aren't allowed to edit or delete their own Marketplace ad and the same is true for the photos included in a Marketplace ad. If you want me to delete it for you, I can.

I verified your account and there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to post pictures (even now with that one picture remaining undeleted) - The fact that you talk about "dragging a picture over to post it" tells me that there is something that you don't understand -- Please read again the instructions above.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

kcp said:


> The fact that you talk about "dragging a picture over to post it" tells me that there is something that you don't understand -- Please read again the instructions above.


Perhaps this is referring to the attachment management box, whereby you do get a "library" of your previously uploaded attachments and can drag them from folders to to the posting area "attachments".


----------



## Mark Fleming (Apr 5, 2007)

Right. I was talking about dragging the one remaining picture over to post it again. I can't even do that. So, I can't load new pictures and I can't use the one remaining picture that I have. Something's not right.

I don't intend to use the marketplace picture again, so it can be deleted. But was I supposed to be able to delete the other pictures myself or did I screw something up?

Mark


----------



## Mark Fleming (Apr 5, 2007)

I still can't get pictures to load. Used to have no problem. I don't have problems with any other sites or with email. Doesn't matter how small I make them. Doesn't matter what format. The page says its loading, but the little dots go around in circles for hours and nothing happens. 

I'm tempted to sign up under a new account and see if this allows me to post pictures again. 

Mark
or Mark ver. 2.0


----------



## bbrandha (Apr 8, 2012)

Hmm. This is an old thread, but I'm having the same problem. I have resized but nothing will upload. Other ideas?


----------

